# Sức ảnh hưởng của màu sắc đối với phòng khách



## lalamini (4/1/22)

Sức ảnh hưởng của màu sắc đối với phòng khách Diện mạo phòng khách sẽ thay đổi hoàn toàn khiến ai cũng phải xuýt xoa, chỉ cần bạn khéo léo phối hai sắc màu trắng và đỏ. Bí quyết đơn giản nhất để thay đổi không khí trong một căn phòng chính là thay đổi một loạt các yếu tố màu sắc. Quả thực, màu sắc có ảnh hưởng rất lớn đến thay đổi diện mạo của nội thất Dự án Kita Group. Sự kết hợp giữa sắc trắng và sắc đỏ tạo cảm giác thời trang và đậm nét, tạo ấn tượng về hương vị và sự quyến rũ tuyệt vời. Chúng ta đều biết rằng màu đỏ là màu sắc của tình yêu, niềm đam mê, năng lượng và sức mạnh, nó là một biểu tượng cho sự sang trọng và tinh tế. Trong khi màu đỏ có tất cả những đặc tính mạnh mẽ thì màu trắng lại là một màu nhẹ nhàng, tinh khôi sẽ làm cho phòng khách Kita Group Vĩnh Long trông sạch sẽ và nhẹ nhàng hơn rất nhiều. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 1. Tường nhà màu trắng với những kệ đựng sách cũng có sắc trắng tinh khôi, lát sàn màu trắng ngà đem lại không gian tràn đầy ánh sáng. Nổi bật trên nền trắng ấy là bộ salon với sắc màu đỏ tươi, căn phòng trở nên ấm áp và vô cùng sáng sủa. 2. Rèm cửa mỏng manh với sắc trắng tinh khôi thật nên thơ vào mỗi sáng, khi ánh nắng chiếu rọi vào phòng. Cùng với rèm cửa trắng, đồ đạc trong phòng cũng được bao trùm sắc trắng với bàn, ghế, tủ đựng. Ghế sofa đỏ được bố trí sát rèm cửa trắng làm không gian sáng bừng lên. 3. Ở một cách bài trí cấu trúc khác, tông màu đỏ lại làm chủ đạo đem lại sự ấm áp vô cùng. Bạn hoàn toàn có thể sơn tường đỏ, sử dụng những chiếc ghế đỏ. Gam màu đậm nổi bật này sẽ trở nên hài hòa hơn với 2 cửa ra vào với màu trắng tinh khôi. Cửa vẽ viền đỏ cũng tạo ấn tượng mạnh ngay lối đi vào. 4. Thay đổi màu sắc của ghế với tông trắng tinh khôi, tường và trần cũng một màu trắng sẽ đem lại sự sạch sẽ và sang trọng cho phòng khách của bạn. Rèm cửa màu đỏ làm căn phòng sáng bừng, không còn đơn điệu. Bức tranh treo trên tường tạo điểm nhấn đầy ấn tượng cùng gối đen trên ghế trắng. 5. Không cần phải sửa đổi toàn bộ thành hai màu đỏ và trắng trong phòng khách, bạn vẫn giữ nguyên nền sàn gỗ mộc mạc và tường màu ngà vốn có. Ở đây, chỉ cần sử dụng 2 chiếc ghế sofa màu đỏ đậm, một chiếc tủ nhỏ có màu đỏ tương đồng làm điểm nhấn. Bạn sử dụng thêm một chiếc bàn nhỏ xinh màu trắng tinh khôi, trang trí thêm vật dụng màu trắng trên tủ đỏ. 6. Toàn bộ tường và sàn nhà màu trắng đem lại không gian cao rộng, thoáng đãng vô cùng. Trong đó, bạn bố trí những chiếc ghế và gối ôm màu đỏ tươi quây xung quanh chiếc bàn trắng, đem lại bố cục màu sắc hài hòa. Bức tranh đa màu sắc rực rỡ treo trên tường càng làm không gian thêm phần sang trọng, nổi bật. 7. Ghế trắng trải dài hài hòa với tường trắng. Bên trên là những chiếc gối ôm màu đỏ tươi giúp không gian trở nên đầy cuốn hút mắt nhìn. Một chiếc tủ màu đen trên nền tường đỏ cũng tạo hiệu ứng màu sắc hấp dẫn đầy lôi cuốn. 8. Chỉ cần thay đổi màu một chút, ghế trắng và rèm cửa đỏ giúp không gian được phân định rõ rệt. Bức tranh treo tường được bố cục với 2 màu trắng và đỏ cũng tạo nên hiệu ứng màu sắc thật tuyệt vời. 9.Thảm đỏ tươi cùng bộ salon đỏ đậm thêm sáng sủa nhờ rèm cửa và gối ôm với sắc trắng tinh khôi. 10. Màu trắng của tường, cột nhà và những bức tranh cùng những chiếc ghế đỏ nổi bật giúp không gian Dự án Kita Group tại Vĩnh Long thêm sang trọng. Đặc biệt, ánh điện vàng bao trùm khiến bạn có cảm giác ấm cúng hơn.


----------

